# What an engineer does when he forgets a battery - do not try this please



## ShaneW (27/7/15)

Forgot to grab a charged battery this morning. My variable supply could not deliver enough current so made a plan with a computer supply  put the 5V line straight onto my reo.

Please don't try this unless you know exactly what you are doing.




Sorry, no idea why the pic is on it's side

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14 | Funny 6 | Creative 1


----------



## Marzuq (27/7/15)

Brillaint!
now thats innovative. 
When the vape calls lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (27/7/15)

At 5V with probably not much voltage drop, that should be hitting hard

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (27/7/15)

Bwhahaha!! 

Typical

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (27/7/15)

The scary part is if you have a look at the available current of the supply at that voltage.....in case of short circuit please exit the building in a calm and orderly fashion...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/7/15)

atx supplies are short citcuit protected . it will just shut off. Phewwww emergency avoided

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (27/7/15)

A mans gorra do what a mans gorra do

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (27/7/15)

Vaped it all day like that, Actually worked like a charm.

Just weird pushing the switch on the supply instead of the reo.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (27/7/15)

Lol @ShaneW. Classic!


----------



## DoubleD (27/7/15)

hahahahaha a man with a plan  Brilliant


----------



## stevie g (27/7/15)

what's next, lazy boy vape stations?!


----------



## Alex (27/7/15)

Freakin Awesome


----------



## DoubleD (27/7/15)

Sprint said:


> what's next, lazy boy vape stations?!



Yes Please!


----------



## Keith Milton (27/7/15)

You will suffer when it is load shedding

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necropolis (28/7/15)

Ahahahaha

Necessity is the mother of invention!


----------

